# New here



## Richey4Real (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi everyone.

I joined a few days ago and thought it was time to introduce myself.

My name is Nick I am 34(soon be 35)and I have recently moved from a small town in Lincolnshire, England to Toronto in Canada, I’m slowly getting used to life in the big city, lol. I am married to Jan and have a young step son James.

My main area of interest is the Luftwaffe which I have been reading about for almost 15 years now. I have always liked aviation and specialised in the Luftwaffe when I bought The Putnam book German aircraft of the Second World War from a cut price book shop and I haven’t looked back since, lol. Being such a Luftwaffe fan I also have an interest in all things world war two, either axis or allied.

Apart from the Luftwaffe my other hobbies/interests include music, films, making models and messing around on my pc.

from the quick mooch about i've had of the site I can see i'm goning to learn a lot and I hope I can help in a few places to  .

Nick


----------

